# Version 2.0.2



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone get a software update yet? I read on the Amazon site that 2.0.2 was sent to a few K2's


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

John Steinbeck said:


> Anyone get a software update yet? I read on the Amazon site that 2.0.2 was sent to a few K2's


I hadn't heard about it yet. Good to know. I guess we're about to find out how the screensaver hack is going to work with updates. Any word on what it fixes?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Nobody seems to know what it addresses...I guess time will play it out for us


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess they don't plan on giving KK owners updates anymore.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

John Steinbeck said:


> Anyone get a software update yet? I read on the Amazon site that 2.0.2 was sent to a few K2's


I have it....I was surprised this morning when I saw version number 2.0.2 because I hadn't received the earlier update. OTH, I guess I shouldn't be so surprised. This update probably included the fixes from 'both updates'.

I have no idea what is in the update though and I haven't noticed any problems anyway.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Might be there is more that needs fixin' on the K2.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone found what the update actually does?


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone found a way to manually install it yet? Doesn't seem to be available from the website yet.

EDIT: found it on mobileread forums: http://cde-g7g.amazon.com/FionaCDEServiceEngine/FSDownloadContent?type=FWUO&key=Update_kindle_2.0.2.bin

click that, and you can manually update


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

shima said:


> Anyone found a way to manually install it yet? Doesn't seem to be available from the website yet.
> 
> EDIT: found it on mobileread forums: http://cde-g7g.amazon.com/FionaCDEServiceEngine/FSDownloadContent?type=FWUO&key=Update_kindle_2.0.2.bin
> 
> click that, and you can manually update


I think you need to be logged in on your Amazon account to download the update.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I got impatient and turned off my screensaver hack, d/l'd the file and manually updated - then re-installed the screenhack.

everything is working fine, not sure what the update did, but I'm now at 2.0.2


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> I got impatient and turned off my screensaver hack, d/l'd the file and manually updated - then re-installed the screenhack.
> 
> everything is working fine, not sure what the update did, but I'm now at 2.0.2


Scary..I just did the EXACT same thing and was coming here to post.

I don't see any changes


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

So it might be true that this update will mess things up if screensaver hack is installed. 

I guess I'll do manually then.    I suppose with every update we need to re-install the screensaver hack.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I guess they don't plan on giving KK owners updates anymore.


That's a completely unfounded assumption.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfounded, yes, but also probably fairly safe.  My expectation is that they'll continue to support the KK fully until the last one sold is out of warranty, or they don't have any left to replace failed devices, whichever comes first.  I don't expect any software updates for that reason. . . .but who knows?

Ann


----------



## astromusic (Feb 12, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> I guess they don't plan on giving KK owners updates anymore.


Well, from the very fact that Amazon is completely silent about what these updates actually DO, I suspect they are bug fixes for problems found (many owners have complained that the Kindles spontaneously restart, freeze etc.). I am sure these kinds of updates were quite common in the early days of KK, but no longer needed! You should feel lucky to be on a stable platform!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Shizu said:


> So it might be true that this update will mess things up if screensaver hack is installed.


I don't know. I was too impatient to find out


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I also restored the default screensavers, manually updated to 2.02, and reapplied the screensaver hack - no problems whatsoever. Someone reported on the Mobileread forum that page turns appear to be faster, and it does seem that way.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Christina said:


> I also restored the default screensavers, manually updated to 2.02, and reapplied the screensaver hack - no problems whatsoever. Someone reported on the Mobileread forum that page turns appear to be faster, and it does seem that way.


I agree. Page turns seems faster.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know about the page turns being faster, but I do think the response from the 5-way is quicker. Especially when navigating through the document to look-up a word. It doesn't seem to be hanging up on words or lagging behind as much.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

OK, stupid question.  I just moved the update file to the root of my Kindle.  What do I do now to update.  I tried a hard reset but nothing happened?
jp


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> OK, stupid question. I just moved the update file to the root of my Kindle. What do I do now to update. I tried a hard reset but nothing happened?
> jp


Lazy.....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4980.msg104201.html#msg104201


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

...I'll be honest, my heart skipped a beat when I updated manually to 2.0.2. It hangs at 50% for about 60 seconds and then immediately jumps to 100% and displays the big check mark. Don't watch an updating device just like don't watch a kettle boil... it just seems longer. > )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Go to home>menu>settings>menu>update your Kindle


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Lazy.....
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4980.msg104201.html#msg104201


Duhh! Thanks.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Go to home>menu>settings>menu>update your Kindle


Thanks, I usually do a search, Honest...
jp


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

unrequited said:


> ...I'll be honest, my heart skipped a beat when I updated manually to 2.0.2. It hangs at 50% for about 60 seconds and then immediately jumps to 100% and displays the big check mark. Don't watch an updating device just like don't watch a kettle boil... it just seems longer. > )


I totally agree. It did hang up for a bit. Scared me a bit.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Just updated, and the UI *definitely* is faster. Page refreshes are faster. I can confirm at least one bugfix as well. When reading manga/comics (or viewing images in the pictures folder) "Partial Refresh" finally works. Whenever you turn the page, it blanks the screen, refreshes the top half of the page first, and then refreshes the bottom half of the screen so if you're reading comics/manga you can change pages even quicker. Works like *butter*.

Re-screensaver-hacked using kindle2_screen_saver_hack-0.3.zip and all is awesome.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just did the upgrade and it went well.  I didn't lose anything.  I also agree the page turning is definitely quicker.
jp


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

unrequited said:


> ...I'll be honest, my heart skipped a beat when I updated manually to 2.0.2. It hangs at 50% for about 60 seconds and then immediately jumps to 100% and displays the big check mark. Don't watch an updating device just like don't watch a kettle boil... it just seems longer. > )


Yeow! Thank you so much for posting this, mine just did the same thing & I swear my heart stopped when I saw it out of the corner of my eye!

I didn't download the update file to the computer, simply took off the screensaver hack, turned on wireless, told it to download & sync, then told it to update even though it claimed there were no downloads. A few minutes later, the version number had changed. Reinstalled screensaver hack; the update for that took a little longer than it did previously, but it works perfectly still. Whew.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Scary..I just did the EXACT same thing and was coming here to post.


LOL - pinch poke you owe me a diet coke!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Shizu said:


> So it might be true that this update will mess things up if screensaver hack is installed.
> 
> I guess I'll do manually then.  I suppose with every update we need to re-install the screensaver hack.


From what I remember from the original thread on the ss-hack at MobileRead - the hack changes some bits which makes any updates not see the need to update, (probably got that mixed up.) So in order to make your Kindle see an pdate you need to restore screensavers, update, then re-install hack. Should work fine, and in practice seems to.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


>


WHOO HOO!! and in a clean glass too!

Thank You!

(starts looking for another Tinkerbell..)


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> WHOO HOO!! and in a clean glass too!
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> (starts looking for another Tinkerbell..)


That looks like a frosty/cold glass also...woot!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I also agree the page turning is definitely quicker.
> jp


Those folks from Amazon finally wized up!! The faster those pages turn, the sooner we will be back buying another kbook. 

I don't know why they don't give us a free speed reading lesson with each Kindle sold.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Those folks from Amazon finally wized up!! The faster those pages turn, the sooner we will be back buying another kbook.
> 
> I don't know why they don't give us a free speed reading lesson with each Kindle sold.


Turning pages quicker...that just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Why turn pages when you can just scroll down?


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

marianner said:


> That's a completely unfounded assumption.


I was half joking, half worried. Sorry I posted it.


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Go to home>menu>settings>menu>update your Kindle


My "update your Kindle" is grayed out and when I sync nothing new shows up. I am still at version 2.0.1. Any ideas?


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Brenda M. said:


> My "update your Kindle" is grayed out and when I sync nothing new shows up. I am still at version 2.0.1. Any ideas?


If you've installed the screensaver hack, the Amazon bots will not be able to tell that your K2 needs the new verson. You must uninstall the screensaver hack, install the new version manually or sync until they send it to you and then reinstall the screensaver hack.

If you do not have the screensaver hack, you can download the new version here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5564.msg115840.html#msg115840

And use these instructions to install it:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4980.msg104201.html#msg104201

Good luck


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I was half joking, half worried. Sorry I posted it.


Don't be sorry - in my opinion it was a valid question as many people have expressed this worry from what I've seen around the net. But, I don't think Amazon would ever forget the KK owners as there are simply too many of them and they are valid customers too. Now, they may not be able to give it the same types of bells and whistles as future devices as the hardware may not support it, but I think they will be supported for as long as Amazon is able to.

my .02 at least.


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> If you've installed the screensaver hack, the Amazon bots will not be able to tell that your K2 needs the new verson. You must uninstall the screensaver hack, install the new version manually or sync until they send it to you and then reinstall the screensaver hack.
> 
> If you do not have the screensaver hack, you can download the new version here:
> 
> ...


Sorry for the dumb question -- I'm new to the Kindle. Will the update eventually get pushed automatically to the Kindle over whispernet? If so, will the Kindle prompt me when the firmware is updated?

I can wait a couple of days if it eventually gets pushed through whispernet.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

ErnestS said:


> Sorry for the dumb question -- I'm new to the Kindle. Will the update eventually get pushed automatically to the Kindle over whispernet? If so, will the Kindle prompt me when the firmware is updated?
> 
> I can wait a couple of days if it eventually gets pushed through whispernet.


Yep, if you have not installed the screensaver hack, the update should get to you via WN eventually. There will be no notice. It will just be there, shows up when you back is turned.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

They seem to be pushing this update out pretty quickly, too.  I had to wait several days for the 2.01 to appear, but this morning had WN on for about 2 minutes to receive a book and get my Amazon Daily, and boom, there was the update.

I'd kept WN off since the update was announced to make sure there weren't any problems with the update (such as with kindlefix'd files), then when everything seemed good, went ahead and opened it up.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Got my update (2.0.2) a little while ago.  I had WN on as I had just purchased a book.  I put it to sleep and when I looked again it was uploading and stuck at the halfway mark, but I didn't panic as I had read posts on this. LOL


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Finally got my update


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I've had WN on while in sleep mode and it's still on v2.0.  Anything special I have to do?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine finally updated today. Haven't noticed a difference... page turns might be a bit faster but I really can't tell. My cursor seems to still have the same amount of lag. I wonder why Amazon doesn't say what the updates are for.


----------



## devoniuk (Mar 15, 2009)

I just double checked and have not received it.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just got the update on Ladybug but not KiKi oh well KiKi is not being read at the present, her owner rerunrs on March 30th.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

You know, I never got the 2.0.1 update.  Mine finally did an update this week and I just checked it and it says 2.0.2

I don't see anything different.  Might be something I haven't used yet.


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, I got the update the other day but I don't notice anything different.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I got teh update today, but I'm still not sure what it was for...


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I got teh update today, but I'm still not sure what it was for...


Compiling details here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5643.0.html

got some so far.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I forced the update yesterday.  I cannot sense any difference.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

unrequited said:


> Compiling details here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5643.0.html
> 
> got some so far.


Thank you for doing this!


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Perhaps it is just the power of suggestion   but the screen updates when turning pages seems noticeably faster for both books that are resident in local memory and the Kindle Daily Post via wireless.

- Walter...


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> Thank you for doing this!


No worries, we definitely need one.


----------



## Dangerosa (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone else's text look darker? I could swear mine looks black now. I noticed as I was reading in my usual spot last night...


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't received the update yet but sure hope that I get it soon and it does help the text.  I have a noticeable difference in the contrast from my friend's 2 K2s and her K1.  I called CS and they told me I could 'purchase' another K2 and return whichever one was bad.  I thought that is what warranties are for?


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

My Kindle just updated - but so far, I don't notice any changes or differences.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I've noticed after the update of 2.0.2 my text is darker but my screen is also.  My screen was considerably light.  While the darker screen is not unbearable, I did have to make my font larger for more comfort.  Has anyone else experienced this?  I'm starting to believe the screen should have been darker to begin with.  Am I wrong?


----------



## crueltobekindle (Feb 25, 2009)

I believe my text is a tiny bit darker, especially in the shopping area.... but it may be my imagination. I don't think my background is darker.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5689.0.html

A simple observation I made in another thread...

EL


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks EL.  I read your observation and feel much better.  I also don't have any other problems, so I sure can live with a bit of darkness.  Thx again for your speedy reply.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Help!  1st time Kindle owner and learning so much from all of you.  Following the 2.02 update discussions.  Am still at 2.01.  However, this takes the cake for silly questions:  "Update Your Kindle" is greyed out, what does that mean?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Kendra said:


> Help! 1st time Kindle owner and learning so much from all of you. Following the 2.02 update discussions. Am still at 2.01. However, this takes the cake for silly questions: "Update Your Kindle" is greyed out, what does that mean?


Relax... it will update on its own in the not too distant future
(presuming you have wispernet access)

It takes days for all Kindler's to get updated.

Eric


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

Eric,

Many thanks for quick reply.  Can go off to work now!  I will learn to be more "patient"!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

John Steinbeck said:


> Anyone get a software update yet? I read on the Amazon site that 2.0.2 was sent to a few K2's


I just turned on the wireless on my K2 for the first time in a few days and the 2.0.2 update installed.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Dangerosa said:


> Anyone else's text look darker? I could swear mine looks black now. I noticed as I was reading in my usual spot last night...


That was the first thing I noticed after the update but I thought I was just imagining it. Mine looks darker, though and knowing someone else noticed it also makes me think it's not my imagination.


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I woke up to the update, but haven't done any reading yet.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my update and had recently charged my Kindle after using it for 7 days heavily and only using about 35-40%.  The next morning my battery was almost down to the 20% mark.  Never had it go down this fast - do you think maybe it reindexed all of my books after the update?  I charged it up and everything seems to be back to normal, but was wondering if anyone else had a battery drain after the update.


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got the update this morning....haven't really noticed anything different.


----------



## devoniuk (Mar 15, 2009)

I received my update yesterday afternoon. I had fallen asleep reading on the couch and when I woke up, my Kindle was autodownloading.


----------

